# Alternative zu LED LENSER P14 (Taschenlampe zum Geocachen)



## ViP94 (19. April 2012)

Ich suche eine gute Taschenlampe zum geocachen. 
Deswegen sollte sie sowohl einen stark gebündelten Strahl in die Ferne bieten, als auch im Nahbereich gut ausleuchten. Sie sollte also fokussierbar sein. 
Die Leuchtweite sollte ähnlich groß sein, ebenso wie der Lichtstrom (P14: 280m bzw. 210lm)
Preislich wollte ich unter 40€ bleiben.

Kennt jemand von euch eine Taschenlampe, die diese Anforderungen erfüllt oder habt ihr so eine zu Hause?
Dann schreibt doch bitte kurz rein was ihr habt und wie zufrieden ihr damit seid. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

ViP94


----------



## Mastersound200 (19. April 2012)

Tach,
ich würde dir die P7 empfehlen. Ist zwar etwas schwächer, aber auch kleiner und preisgünstiger. Ich bin mit der Taschenlampe vollkommen zufrieden. Benutze sie auch zum Geocachen.

LED Lenser P7 LED Taschenlampe: Taschenlampe Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

MfG


----------



## ViP94 (19. April 2012)

Ich hab gerade erst gesehen, was die im Internet kosten.
Ich weiß nicht ob ihr ASMC kennt, aber bei denen im Katalog habe ich nach den Taschenlampen gsucht und die kosten da 80-100€
Ich habe die bis jetzt immer als einigermaßen günstig eingeschätzt, aber das hat sich jetzt geändert.
Danke für den Hinweis!
Dann wir es wohl die P7.


----------



## Iceananas (19. April 2012)

LED Lenser? Wieso sollte man das überteuerte Zeug kaufen  (ernstgemeinte Frage).

Mal ehrlich, ich habe zwei von denen zu Hause. Mit Cree XML T6 Emitter drinne, der mit diesen LED Lenser Teile den Boden wischen.


----------



## Mastersound200 (20. April 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wir es wohl die P7.



Die P14 liegt bei ca. 45-55€
LED Lenser P14 LED Taschenlampe: Taschenlampe Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de



			
				Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> LED Lenser? Wieso sollte man das überteuerte Zeug kaufen  (ernstgemeinte Frage).
> 
> Mal ehrlich, ich habe zwei von denen zu Hause. Mit Cree XML T6 Emitter drinne, der mit diesen LED Lenser Teile den Boden wischen.



Ok gut die ist heller und günstiger, aber so wie ich das da rauslese frisst die die Batterien/Akkus zum Frühstück. Außerdem muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich von den billigeren auch schon welche zu Hause hatte - bevor ich 3 mal die P7 für die ganze Fam bestellt hab - und die sind ausnahmslos zum Hersteller oder in den Müll geflogen. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich Pech hatte aber soweit meine Erfahrung


----------



## wheeler (20. April 2012)

Ich hab ne led lensund sie ist ihr geld auf jedenfall wert


----------



## Iceananas (20. April 2012)

Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Ok gut die ist heller und günstiger, aber so wie ich das da rauslese frisst die die Batterien/Akkus zum Frühstück. Außerdem muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich von den billigeren auch schon welche zu Hause hatte - bevor ich 3 mal die P7 für die ganze Fam bestellt hab - und die sind ausnahmslos zum Hersteller oder in den Müll geflogen. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich Pech hatte aber soweit meine Erfahrung


 
Also billig würde ich zu DER Lampe nicht sagen. Die ist massiv aus Alu und Edelstahl und tut ihren Dienst schon seit paar Monate (länger haben wir die noch nicht) tadellos. Akkulauzeit ist so ne Sache. Natürlich betreibt man die nicht mit AA/AAA, sondern mit Li-Ion Akku und hat damit schon enorme Reserven. Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass sie doppelt so hell ist wie eine P14 (die Reichweite ist wirklich krass!). 

Der einzige Hacken ist wirklich, dass man die aus China bestellen muss (Akku und Ladegerät natürlich auch) und lange darauf warten muss.


----------



## Mastersound200 (20. April 2012)

> Also billig würde ich zu DER Lampe nicht sagen. Die ist massiv aus Alu und Edelstahl und tut ihren Dienst schon seit paar Monate (länger haben wir die noch nicht) tadellos. Akkulauzeit ist so ne Sache. Natürlich betreibt man die nicht mit AA/AAA, sondern mit Li-Ion Akku und hat damit schon enorme Reserven. Außerdem muss man bedenken, dass sie doppelt so hell ist wie eine P14 (die Reichweite ist wirklich krass!).
> 
> Der einzige Hacken ist wirklich, dass man die aus China bestellen muss (Akku und Ladegerät natürlich auch) und lange darauf warten muss.



Joah ok gut ich hab jetzt nur aufn Preis geguckt und da war se günstig^^ wie gesagt hab schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit solchen Dingern. Aber bräuchte ich jetzt noch eine dann würde ich das Experiment wagen mit dem guten Stück Alu aus China.
517 Lumen für den Preis sind natürlich der Hammer. Fehlt nur noch n Strobomodus. 

PS: Mir fällt gerade auf dass die gar nicht fokussierbar ist. Oder bin ich einfach nur blind?


----------



## Iceananas (20. April 2012)

Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Joah ok gut ich hab jetzt nur aufn Preis geguckt und da war se günstig^^ wie gesagt hab schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit solchen Dingern. Aber bräuchte ich jetzt noch eine dann würde ich das Experiment wagen mit dem guten Stück Alu aus China.
> 517 Lumen für den Preis sind natürlich der Hammer. Fehlt nur noch n Strobomodus.
> 
> PS: Mir fällt gerade auf dass die gar nicht fokussierbar ist. Oder bin ich einfach nur blind?


 
Oh das habe ich ja ganz überlesen 

Bei DX gibts aber unmengen an Lampen mit jeder erdenklichen Ausstattung. Fokussierbar, 5 Modi und ebenfalls XML T6 hätte diese hier, die ich bald wohl bestellen werde und als Fahrradlicht nutzen möchte . 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was sie taugt. Angeblich sind XMLT6 Emitter ja zu groß, um mit einer Fokuslinse betrieben zu werden, aber mal schauen.
(Die 700 Lumen ist natürlich aus der Luft gegriffen... XMLT6 kommt bei 1,5A auf 500Lm, wie die obige auch).


----------



## ViP94 (20. April 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> LED Lenser? Wieso sollte man das überteuerte Zeug kaufen  (ernstgemeinte Frage).
> 
> Mal ehrlich, ich habe zwei von denen zu Hause. Mit Cree XML T6 Emitter drinne, der mit diesen LED Lenser Teile den Boden wischen.


 
Hast du die schon mal im direkten Vergleich zueinander gesehen?
Ich kann mir nämlich irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die wirklich so stark sind.
Wie schaut es denn da allein mit der Hitzeentwicklung aus?

Ich finde die Dinger auf dem Papier schon sehr geil, aber ich suche den Haken an der Sache!


----------



## Iceananas (20. April 2012)

ViP94 schrieb:


> Hast du die schon mal im direkten Vergleich zueinander gesehen?
> Ich kann mir nämlich irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die wirklich so stark sind.



Ja, einmal in Conrad habe ich eine recht teure Ledlenser (welches genau weiß ich nicht mehr, von der Größe müsste es ne P7 gewesen sein) mit der o.g. Lampe verglichen. Die Ledlenser wirkte von der Helligkeit her wie ein Kinderspielzeug dagegen.

Meines Wissens nach hat LedLenser P14 eine Cree XRE mit Q Binning verbaut, die nicht mehr gerade taufrisch ist. Gerade auf hohe Stufe wird die LED ineffizient und kommt gerade noch auf ~60lm/W.

Die Ultrafire, die ich verlinkt habe hat dagegen eine Cree XML T6. In dem Helligkeitsbereich der P14 (c.a. 280 lm) liegt die Effizienz bei 140lm/W, also mehr als das Doppelte! Nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, dass sie locker auf die doppelte Helligkeit kommen kann, aber da ist der Stromverbrauch schon recht heftig (c.a. 5W, mit einer 2400mAh Li-Ion Akku kommst du theoretisch immerhin noch auf fast ne Stunde) . 



ViP94 schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn da allein mit der Hitzeentwicklung aus?



Da muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass ich die Lampe nie mehr als 10 Min am Stück betrieben habe. Nach einigen Minuten wird die oben handwarm. Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse zur Kühlung ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden. Aber die XML ist wie gesagt verdammt effizient.



ViP94 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Dinger auf dem Papier schon sehr geil, aber ich suche den Haken an der Sache!


 
Wie gesagt, Versand aus China und extra Lithiumakku + Ladegerät. Bei den Akkus muss man aufpassen, dass die Hersteller maßlos übertreiben mit der Kapazität. Am Besten ist es, man macht sich im DX Forum schlau welche wirklich gut sind.


----------



## joasas (21. April 2012)

LED Lenser  verbaucht zumindestens bei ihren Tauchertaschenlampen keine Konstantstromquelle sondern nur einen Vorwiderstand, dadurch resultiert eine Abnahme der Lichtleistung mit der Betriebszeit, für mich heutzutage nicht mehr tragbar - war vor 10 Jahren noch in Ordnung, aber heutzutage erwarte ich einen Schaltregler.    Die Lampe von Dealextreme ist nett, es gibt bei denen aber viele andere Lampen. Jedoch sollte man auch noch parallel mit Aliexpress und ebay die Preise vergleichen, denn DX ist leicht mal eine Apotheke unter den chinesischen Händlern.    PS: Bei Amazon gibt es auch Lampen mit der XM-L T6 LED. Ich hab selber eine, die Lichtleistung ist super, jedoch hab ich eine Kopflampenversion, diese hat den Nachteil dass man die nur draußen und wenn möglich bei Bewegung nutzen kann, in einem geschlossenen Raum ohne Bewegung erreiche ich mit dieser Lampe Gehäusetemperaturen über 60°C.


----------



## Iceananas (21. April 2012)

joasas schrieb:


> LED Lenser  verbaucht zumindestens bei ihren Tauchertaschenlampen keine Konstantstromquelle sondern nur einen Vorwiderstand


 
Im Ernst? Das ist ja ein Verbrechen für High Power LEDs


----------



## ViP94 (21. April 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal bei ebay geschaut und das hier gefunden!

Ist das in Ordnung?


----------



## Iceananas (21. April 2012)

Könnte man mal riskieren, würde ich sagen. 1600LM sind natürlich unfug, aber selbst bei 500lm wäre das Angebot im Ordnung.


----------



## ViP94 (21. April 2012)

Kann sich das mit den Lumen auf den Zoom beziehen?


----------



## Iceananas (21. April 2012)

Nein, Lumen ist die Einheit des Lichtstroms, der laut Wiki wie folgt definiert ist:



> Der Lichtstrom ist ein Maß für die *gesamte* von einer Strahlungsquelle ausgesandte sichtbare Strahlung.


Einheiten, die sich auf den Zoom beziehen könnten, wären Lux (Lichtstrom pro Fläche) oder Candela (Lichtstrom pro Raumwinkel aka Lichtstärke).


----------

